# Yahoo's Yang to step down



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

SAN FRANCISCO/NEW YORK (Reuters) - Yahoo Inc said Jerry Yang will step down as chief executive as soon as the board finds a replacement, sending shares up 4 percent on hopes the departure would clear the way for a deal with Microsoft.

http://www.reuters.com/article/ousiv/idUSTRE4AH0KA20081118


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

There's a surprise!


----------

